# Custom-made Glass terrarium help.



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody can help me please?

I have the measurements of a tank which I want to make, but being useless with lengths and widths and general measurements, I was wondering if someone could help me as to how many glass sheets I would have to ask for when buying, and what sizes should each sheet measure up to? The overall terrarium measurement is 25x30x25.

And here is a picture of the sort of set-up I am trying to achieve:









Also I am wondering what the best way to bond each glass sheet together? Should I use Aquarium silicone? And what thickness should I ask for when it comes to going to the glass suppliers? should it be 4-5mm thick?

Lastly, if I would need to cut some glass, how would i go around about doing it? 


Many thanks in advance, and feel free to add some more information you think I might need. : victory:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

First off, the base has the thickness of the glass wider on each side so that the internal measurements are the ones you said. I always use 4mm glass myself and use fishtank silicone to stick it together. 

Best tip i can give you is, if you need to cut glass, get the best glass cutter you can, £15 upwards sort of price with a sprung head and oil in it


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

DannyB said:


> First off, the base has the thickness of the glass wider on each side so that the internal measurements are the ones you said. I always use 4mm glass myself and use fishtank silicone to stick it together.
> 
> Best tip i can give you is, if you need to cut glass, get the best glass cutter you can, £15 upwards sort of price with a sprung head and oil in it


Thanks! I am kind of stuck though as to what size is width, height and length (i think its length) from 25x30x25.

Do you know anybody who would cut the glass to the specific glass size I need and actually understands me? - Or know of anyone who would make one exactly to that picture? :2thumb:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*builds - glass*

To be honest in my opinion I have made my own all glass vivs and also purchased similar - either ones that are standard sizes or have had specifically made designs with accurate measurements stipulated so as to fit into particular niches around living space etc.

What I have found is that a good aquarium which makes its own tanks will most likely be the cheapest option. I made one tank that cost in total around £70 whilst a very similar sized tank having slighty different dimensions made to order only cost £44. I had three of these made. (The first two actually cost only £34 before prices went up!).

An expensive component is a good silicone sealent. Really you want to obtain marine grade sealent - it is far superior to any other product. I have found that inferior general purpose silicones will simply not have the cohesion properties to function, last and serve as good quality sealants. You only pay for what you get is the old saying. Why cut corners on a serious project like what you have in mind - it's simply not worth it. Also if you are new to builds and slight of hand when it comes to lets say artistic ability you may find that the silicone gets everywhere. If you don't have the confidence to align the glass so that it is able to stand and then allow the applied silicone to cure as is without having to move it this again will create a mess. 

So, as with the cost of the glass - buffing of edges so as to avoid cut hands etc, cost of transport, VAT, superior silicone, white spirit or acetone to clean smudges from silicone etc, masking tape to hold angles etc it is in my opinion more cost effective to let a professional supplier make your vivarium. (Don't let me put you or anyone else off though !)

The interior desiogn of the tank is most probably what you is on your mind and for that you will find a whole range of good posts from fellow forum members here.

Only if you are building to a specific size or to have it fit into a particular space in your house would I recommend you make one yourself. Even with that said a professional aquarium supplier will be able to construct any given size and shaped tank. Best of luck .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

What part of london u in?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Thanks! I am kind of stuck though as to what size is width, height and length (i think its length) from 25x30x25.
> 
> Do you know anybody who would cut the glass to the specific glass size I need and actually understands me? - Or know of anyone who would make one exactly to that picture? :2thumb:


 
why not just have danny build it for you an send it by DHL or something secure


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> why not just have danny build it for you an send it by DHL or something secure


I have pm'ed him, but his offline. So hopefully he can make me it. :notworthy:


----------

